# Older Female Cat For Adoption in Indiana



## lonehowl (Dec 4, 2003)

I adopted Gracie from our local humane society at the end of October. She is a sweet orange and white medium haired girl. She is just not happy here in our home. She hides in the basement all the time, never does she venture upstairs to be with us. She is scared of loud noises and sudden movements and with a two year old son our house is never quiet.
I go down to the basement often and take her in a quiet room and she just eats up all of the attention, so it isn't that she doesn't like attention, she is just too scared to come looking for it. I would really like to find her a nice quiet home where she can enjoy the rest of her life. She is approximately 8 years old and spayed. She is current on her vaccinations and is Felv/Fiv negative. She is in great health and should have many happy years left. Email me for pictures or for more info on her. 

Melissa


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I really hope you find her a good home. How sweet of you to think of her needs first.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Best of luck! It might help to post Gracie's pictures here. 

What area of Indiana?


----------



## lonehowl (Dec 4, 2003)

I am in Lafayette, IN. I don't mind travelling an hour or so to get her into a good home. I will get a picture of her up as well. 

Melissa


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

lonehowl said:


> I am in Lafayette, IN. I don't mind travelling an hour or so to get her into a good home.


Well, now isn't this a small world?

Let me do some checking around, today. I will see if I can find a caring home for Gracie. No promises, but I may have a couple of possibilities.

Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Wouldn't it be great if we made another connection here? I'm hoping....


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

I got an e-mail to inform me that Gracie may have already found her forever home. Good news, indeed!

Mike


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Oh that is excellent news BRAVO mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's wonderful, Mike! How does it feel--being a matchmaker, I mean.... :wink:


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

OK, to clear this up - Melissa found a new home for Gracie before I did, so she gets all the credit.

I did just get another e-mail and Gracie is on her way to her new home! It was obvious that Melissa was upset at having to give her up, but there is that hidden blessing of Gracie finding a home where she doesn't have to be scared.

Funny to think, isn't it? Thousands of poor defenseless kitties without homes and we are celebrating about just one finding a home. But one is a excellent place to start, isn't it? If we could all just save one a day, just imagine how great that would be!

G'nite Gracie...

Mike


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

That would be an amazing miracle mike, I have rescued 4 cats and if I could I would have a hundred more.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

We sometimes get overwhelmed with big numbers. There are so many people going hungry, there are so many people that are homeless, there are so many children that are illiterate, etc. In like manner, there are so many kitties that are hungry and homeless and injured. And those numbers frighten us. There are so many and I am only one person, what can ~I~ do?

We can always start with one. Just one. That is a number that cannot frighten or overwhlem us. And if we can make a difference in just one life, then we HAVE MADE A DIFFERENCE!

I am so happy to see people that are taking in strays and rescuing pets from shelters. I wish I could do more. I have only made a difference in one kitty's life. But, once again, I did make a difference in that life.

A poor little kitty that was being beat up by other household cats, dumped into a shelter and then sheltered in a foster home has come into my home and made it her own. She has nothing to fear, no mean cats or barking dogs to pick on her. And in just a little over four weeks, she has learned to let down her guard and relax.

I promised the rescue that Angel would be the "only" kitty in the household, but if I can work behind the scenes to save other kitties, then that is what I am being called to do.

And look at Melissa - what a sweetheart she is! Think of how easy it would have been for her to take Gracie back to the humane society. Hundreds of people are doing it, every single day. But Melissa refused to add to that total and she made the effort to find Gracie a home. So, she has made a difference.

Errrrr, am I rambling?  Stepping off my orange crate, here...

If there is one lesson that I wish all people could learn, it is that we CAN make the world a better place. One step at a time.

Mike


----------



## lonehowl (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi All! Yes, Gracie went to her new home last night. A friend of mine has an Aunt who lives alone and was looking for a cat to keep her company. So Gracie went to live with her. I can only imagine how happy she will be with all of the piece and quiet AND all of the one on one attention. 

Melissa


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's wonderful! That's two living beings who will be happier because of you. 

Remember, if we click the Animal Rescue Site daily, we will be feeding a hungry animal, and that also makes a difference. It's a sticky in the Lounge. End of commercial. :wink: (It's free!)


----------

